
The Direct Democracy President - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/149321013966/the-direct-democracy-president
======
dragonwriter
While Adams pro-Trump propaganda is more fresh and amusing than Dilbert has
been for many years, there's really nothing to see here. While Trump _has_
refined his messaging on several positions that have been lightning rods for
criticism even within his own party, the only thing unusual about any of that
is that he's put off doing much of that until well into the _general_ election
campaign, and that even during the general election campaign how _much_
criticism he is still generating on major positions _even within his own
party_.

Both of those are indications not of a "Direct Democracy" politician that is
unusually amenable to public pressure and likely to adapt to the public will,
but of a candidate, instead, that is just the opposite -- unusually slow and
reluctant to respond to (or even acknowledge) widespread opposition to key
positions.

And some of Adams claims are just bizarre. While Trump, yes, did start using a
teleprompter, the idea that he "is crafting a friendlier version of himself"
is, well, less than supported by the facts. I mean, its true that his new
campaign manager is just flat-out denying the some of the behavior (e.g., the
repeated hurling of personal insults) which are part of his "unfriendly"
image, but _denying_ the facts that form the basis of a public perception
isn't the same as _changing_ the facts on which that perception is formed.

------
unfunco
Trump is being forced to U-turn on his beliefs because he wants to win, given
four years in office he's not required to U-turn on anything, he's already in
office. Disguising incompetence as some new form of democracy is dangerous,
prospective leaders should be competent and moral without a crowd forcing
their hand.

------
leepowers
Seems much ado about nothing. This certainly isn't direct democracy, and
certainly isn't anything new. Presidential candidates have always "pivoted" \-
i.e., changed or moderated their policies to appeal to a larger voting bloc.
Adams is looking at this situation through rose-tinted, pro-Trump glasses.
When Hillary pivots (e.g., now opposes TPP) it's cynical persuasion and
politics as usual. When Trump pivots it's a revolutionary, modern, web-enabled
implementation of direct democracy. Give me a break.

------
1_800_UNICORN
Will Trump wait to give a statement and see how the public responds, before
taking action on the proverbial "3am phone call"?

I think not. I might not like Hillary, but it's an absolute joke that Adams
thinks that Trump is the embodiment of some pure form of democracy. He's
changed the game in American presidential politics (he's basically gotten rid
of the idea of a "gaffe" at this point), but his goal is selfish; he wants to
be president for his own benefit, and he'll say anything to get it.

------
noobermin
Nonetheless, a direct poll is less biasable than say, the popularity of memes
I see you within my filter bubble. I do think he has an interesting
perspective regarding how social media is bringing politicians' ears closer to
the people, but it can't replace elections and scientific polls. It can
augment it however.

Not that I think he is really making that argument that memes should replace
voting.

